# paracervical block with procedure



## Karen A. (Jul 25, 2011)

When billing a paracervical block, CPT 64435, along with an inoffice surgery ie: 58563-hysteroscopy with endometrial ablation, what is the proper modifier to add to the paracervical block?  -51 or -59?


----------



## preserene (Jul 26, 2011)

I would go for -59 to show it is not a component of the major procedure (so that it is not bundled one) and that it is a separate and distinct procedure-a therapeutic nerve block performed by the same physician. Any  more suggestion please?


----------



## smmilen (Jul 27, 2011)

You may want to check the NCCI edits on this one. I believe the paracervical block is considered an integral component of 58563 with no modifiers allowed.


----------

